# been a while



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

Been busy doing everything under the sun lately. Working in a bar, on a bar, just sitting in a bar, pens, patio covers, acustic panels (for a bar), plates(for a bar), windows(for a bar), doors(for a guy I know from a bar), got to go fishing a time or two. Keeping the bills paid and trying to stay cool. It was 111.4 in my shop yesturday. All is good. 
Later, biggreen

Anyway, pic #1 is all Texas Persimmon I get from Viking. The pen on the bottom is the first I've managed to get solid black. It's special to me but the wife says the others are prettier... whatever.
Pic #2 are taster boards for a local brew pub. They put a sample of their seven beers in small glasses that fit into the holes in the board. I have them in the Houston location now and these are for the Dallas location.
Pic #3 and 4 is a 13'x53' metal covered patio for a 2cooler. 6x6's into the ground and 2x6 framing everywhere else. 
Pic #5 and 6 is another patio cover Viking might recongnize. Shingled roof, ceiling fans, lights, hardy facia and soffits, bricked and painted to match the existing house.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

wonderful work


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

'bout time you showed up around here. If you're real nice I won't tell Vickie about the solid black pen.







I recognize the cover - Mike has really enjoyed it. I think Alan has finished his up - at least through the shingle stage. Now that I have my shop wired I need to finish mine out - did I tell you that Home Depot has the bead board? We really enjoyed ours until it started hitting 100. Still not too bad in the evenings but it's hard to leave the A/C for long.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Welcome home, Steve... Man !!!! you build that stuff STOUT !!!!

Betcha I could make a 'wild' guess on the 'bar' with all yore goodies outfitting it.....:smile:

:cheers:


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow nice work! I bet you'll enjoy that addition.


----------



## MAKO 23 (Mar 19, 2005)

Looks like you are supporting the entire weight of all the roof framing and sheet metal with eight single 2" x 6"s Not good , too much weight. You can't support the weight of fourteen 2" x 6"s and metal with one.


----------

